
Quick and easy way to measure power consumption - J3L2404
http://www.fraunhofer.de/en/press/research-news/2012/may/the-quick-and-easy-way-to-measure-power-consumption.html
======
CharlesPal
Can anyone find a link to the actual product?

The only clue appears to be: "The new metering device will be presented at the
Sensor+Test 2012 trade fair in Nuremberg from 22 to 24 May"

~~~
hollerith
This is typical of HN submissions that link to fraunhofer.de: they
misrepresent some impractical or extremely speculative idea as something
practical or a finished product.

------
theatrus2
Nothing new - hall effect systems have been on the market for years

[http://sensing.honeywell.com/index.php?ci_id=3108&la_id=...](http://sensing.honeywell.com/index.php?ci_id=3108&la_id=1&pr_id=4938)

